# TT forum calender



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Thought about asking about 1 last year but it was abit late on when i came up with the idea. But basically is there or would there be interest in doing/getting a TTF calender for beginning of next year ? Be a chance for a few of the lads/girls on here to get a picture or 2 of there car out in the open world. Not sure how easy it would be to set up a deal with a company for making some but surely we would get alot of interest off alot of people on here ?


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Sounds good to me


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Could be a good idea, do a poll or something for the cars used etc


----------



## TB.Eight (Aug 3, 2010)

yeah, i thought that'd be pretty cool too. shouldn't be too hard to set up either, plenty of sites offer calender templates. alternatively i know there's a few designers on here, i wouldn't mind putting together a few pages


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

we did the same on 406coupe forum, obviously my car was in the calendar :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nogaro TT (May 22, 2010)

Quite like this idea!


----------



## GPT TT (Mar 18, 2012)

There are quite a few websites that if you upload photo's they make the calendar and send it out. You could ask to make a couple of hundred or so.

Very cheap as well, my missis made me one (not of TT's though  ) to take away with me when I'm working away. I think it was like 79p.


----------



## HIRAM (Feb 15, 2010)

MISS DECEMBER...LOL


----------



## GPT TT (Mar 18, 2012)

HIRAM said:


> MISS DECEMBER...LOL


Brilliant!!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Sounds interesting


----------



## Phil-TT (Feb 11, 2011)

Like this idea. Guess the demand would probably mostly be from those whose cars are in it. I know I would want one if my car was in it, but not sure otherwise.


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

This sounds a wikid idea!


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

How about group pictures rather than individual TTs?

Each month could have a group picture from a different region, in an appropriate setting for that region. That way, the calendar would be marketable to the whole of the club, rather than just 12 individuals.

That said, do we have 12 regions in the TTOC? :?


----------



## Phil-TT (Feb 11, 2011)

I am sure we could get group pictures from the TT owners in ROI and NI. Just a matter of how many groups you could get together over there.


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

I wasn't really thinking group photos but hey ho. I'd still buy one if mine wasn't in. After all you don't not buy a supercar calendar just because it hasn't got your car in it or a magazine because it hasn't got your car in. Still plenty of time left to this year, might be worth adding a poll, not sure if admin have to do it or users can add them ?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

i'd be happy to contribute to this venture........as long as silver was in


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

Sounds good, count me in


----------

